# Morphology low



## Dw11 (Jun 6, 2021)

Hi all, I wondered if you can help.

I am currently going through fertility treatment with my partner.

Her results are all normal ( we are both 30 years old) and my SA came back fine but low morphology.

The motility was 53%, seaman per ml was 139 million but morphology was 3%

Should I be worried?


----------



## Babiblue (May 13, 2021)

You might be sorted as your post is a few months old.
The standard is above 8 but they may do icsi. 
He can improve his results if he does not have any issues due to illness at birth. He could have an infection that has not been picked up. He may be given antibiotics to take a few months before or a few weeks. He could be on medication that could affect his results. If he has stomach problems that could be bad bacteria that is not helping.
It takes 72 days or you might say 3months to make sperm. Change diet, no smoking drinking or any drugs. Take vitamins and antioxidents,vitamin d high omega 3. Cut out caffene, sugary drinks.


----------

